# My Viv update 19/02/13



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

For all of our friends on here (and anybody that doesn't know us!)just to keep you up to date on what's gone on since this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-108074-viv.html

She had a rough time from after the Hamble rally last year, with one chemotherapy run not working, and then being referred to the Roayl Marsden for special treatment (!) in October after some pretty serious problems. The chemotherapy sessions there finished a few weeks ago, and we went to see them today. She is much better, and they say that things are stable, and have booked her in for another appointment in 3 months  .

So we're looking to make the most of things and will be taking every opportunity to get away in Stella3 - starting with next Wednesday through the tunnel :lol: :lol:

and for everybody affected with this horrible disease - see the pic below!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news Mike,go and have a great time.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Stable is such a reassuring word  

Enjoy your trip and can you bring some warmer weather back please? Sun not a problem it's just the freezing cold that goes with it just now.

All the best to you both

Sue


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Fantastic news! 
Any plans on the trip? Or just meandering.


Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the progress report. Have a really good time.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Mike, best wishes to you both, have a great time whatever you do.
Norman.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Always nice to hear good news.
Enjoy your trip.

Les


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have had a dislike of the Spanish med coast for 10 years - we went there in our first motorhome (without much idea of where to go), and all we seemed to find was awful concrete development and overcrowded camps sites. To find some sun at this time of year you really have to get to the costas, so we're biting the bullet, doing a bit more research, and heading there first. The idea is to visit a couple of friends who are down that way "for a long time" :roll: , and also to see Viv's sister who flies over to her place near Alicante in March. Then it will be a wind back through France to do what we like best - just wandering in France 8)


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the goodnews update, have a good time abroad, enjoy the change.

Frank


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Fantastic news, have a great trip and come and see us! (Dave is pm-ing you!)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

As usual, I appear to be oblivious to the posts that matter. But finally got here just as news is turning to good. So I really do hope this good news turns into great news and wish for the very best outcome there is.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Good News*

Good news Mike. And the trip should do you both good.

I am the same with the Spanish Costas. Much prefer France.

However, I like Javea and Moriara though the campsites are not up to the French med standards.

Playa Montroig looks nice, but not been yet.

Have a great trip.

Happy & Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Best wishes to you both. Ian


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stable is great so go away and have fun fun fun xx


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you both, wherever you go or decide to stop - enjoy :wink:
Sylvia & Vic


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mike thanks for posting this and such good news go and have a good break. Love to Viv keep fighting in there xx

Carol


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks all


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good news  

Go and have a great trip.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a great trip both of you 

sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope you both have a brilliant time.

Daughter-in-law has had a recurrence of cancer since last May and is now stable post-chemo. She, my son, and their two girls will be off soon for a six week trip to the States. They are all intent on enjoying themselves. These things focus the mind and foreground the priorities.

Best wishes


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again; and yes, priorities change! 

When we talk to people we meet about our motorhome and the opportunities it gives, we often get the response "oh that's something we would like to do when we retire", and they then get a pretty short reply from us of "don't leave it until you retire!" 
You don't know what is round the corner, and those plans or wishes might not be possible. It was always our wish to go long term travelling around Europe, and so far we haven't been able to do that, but will be doing as much as we can this year!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To my namesake...

How good for you to hear some positive news... now relax and have a wonderful break and safe travels.

Viv

PS. Been to cancer school 3 times and survived - clear since 2005.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time meandering around wherever you end up. Ta also for the update glad to hear things are better xx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Mike. We're a few weeks behind you, heading South to the warmth, and then back up to what we consider our natural home away from home as the weather (hopefully) improves.

Maybe our paths will cross  

Gerald


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck to you both Mike and enjoy your trip.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks for the update, Mike. We're a few weeks behind you, heading South to the warmth, and then back up to what we consider our natural home away from home as the weather (hopefully) improves.
> 
> Maybe our paths will cross
> 
> Gerald


I've no doubt the weather here will change as soon as well get out the other side of the tunnel, but hopefully we'll have more chance of warmer stuff further south!


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Mike, so sorry to hear things have not been good, but pleased to hear they are looking up now.

Agree totally that you shouldn't wish that you could do things - you should just do them :wink: 

I know campsites are a personal choice but on your way down have a look at Playa de Bara near Tarragona. They have very good rates and good facilities 100 mtrs from beach too. Should be in ACSI guide.

In any case enjoy the moments and my best wishes to you both.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*It's heartwarming to hear good news*

Hi Mike,

'Stable' is such a magic word. I hope you have a wonderful time away wherever you choose to go. We too are making the most of things in difficult circumstances and it's so helpful to have inspirational people like you and Viv to show us the way.

Bon voyage
Susan and Godfrey


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Enjoy your trip, Good Luck x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hello Mike and Viv

Hope you really have a lovely trip, keep us posted how you get on.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Russell; will try to report in as much as we can - internet connections allowing 8)


----------

